# brun / marron / noisette / châtain - couleur des yeux et des cheveux



## STL

Où est-ce que brun se dit pour les yeux?


----------



## Anne345

Oui, des yeux bruns.


----------



## AugustinusMinimus

On parlerait plutôt d'yeux marrons et de cheveux bruns.


----------



## Maître Capello

AugustinusMinimus said:


> On parlerait plutôt d'yeux marron*s* et de cheveux bruns.


Pourquoi « plutôt » ? _Des yeux bruns_, _des yeux marron_, _des yeux noisette_ sont tous corrects, mais désignent des nuances de brun différentes.


----------



## garotopunkrock

Maintenant, j'ai un doute...
Il n'y a pas de problème de dire "elle a des yeux marron / bruns".
Et pourquoi alors il a dit que Marrons c'est plutôt pour les yeux e Bruns pour les cheveux??

à bientôt...


----------



## Grop

Chez moi en tout cas, il est plus fréquent de parler d'yeux marrons que d'yeux bruns.

J'ai l'impression qu'en général je considère qu'on a les yeux soit marrons soit bleus (ce qui inclut tous ces yeux qu'on décrit comme verts, gris ou ce qu'on veut) et qu'aller plus dans le détail me parait un peu sophistiqué.

(j'aurais d'ailleurs dit, en parlant d'yeux, que brun, marron et noisette sont des nuances de marron, pas de brun).

Ceci dit ça ne me choque pas qu'on parle d'yeux bruns par analogie aux cheveux bruns, et je pourrais sans doute le faire dans certains contextes, par exemple "Ils sont tous bruns dans sa famille: les yeux, le poil, tout".


----------



## Maître Capello

Grop said:


> (j'aurais d'ailleurs dit, en parlant d'yeux, que brun, marron et noisette sont des nuances de marron, pas de brun).


Pourtant, marron est une couleur bien définie (la couleur d'un marron, justement !), contrairement à brun qui est plus général.

Quoi qu'il en soit, moi j'ai toujours parlé de _yeux *bruns*_ (et non _marron_).


----------



## meliss

Une questione idiote:
De quelle couleur sont les yeux bruns?
Parce que dans notre langue on a les yeux marrons ou noirs et rien entre ces deux couleurs (je ne parle pas d'autres gammes).
Merci d'avance


----------



## Calamitintin

Marron ! Éventuellement noirs mais plus rarement. Mais de toutes facons foncés !


----------



## Nathalie1963

Dans la physionomie, on dit "brun" pour les cheveux et "marron" pour les yeux. Je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'yeux bruns....


----------



## Benoît abroad

Les Belges disent "des yeux bruns" (en fait ils utilisent très peu le nom "marron").

Qu'en est-il des autres francophones?


----------



## Ploupinet

Je l'ai déjà entendu, mais pas autant que "marrons" c'est certain


----------



## geostan

Quant à moi, j'ai toujours dit _les yeux marron_ et _les cheveux châtains_.

Mais je ne serais pas surpris d'entendre _les yeux bruns_ dans une conversation canadienne.

Cheers!


----------



## Nanon

Et puis il y a les bêtises que les enfants disent dans les écoles françaises :


> Yeux marron, yeux de cochon.
> Yeux bleus, yeux d'amoureux.
> Yeux verts, yeux de vipère.


----------



## Nathalie1963

Pour l'administration en France (passeport, carte d'identité...) le terme est _marron_ pour les yeux et _brun_ pour les cheveux.


----------



## Ploupinet

Hmmmmm... Vraiment ? Parce que pour la carte d'identité, on met bien ce qu'on veut il me semble !


----------



## SherbyPaladin

Au Québec, la plupart des gens disent "les yeux bruns". Rarement entend-on autre chose.


----------



## Bachatamor

Bonsoir à tous !

Quelle est la différence entre "les cheveux bruns" et "les cheveux châtains"? Est-ce que les deux se disent bien ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux se disent mais ne désignent pas exactement la même couleur : les cheveux bruns sont un peu plus ternes et foncés que les châtains qui tirent davantage sur les couleurs chaudes.

Voir aussi ce wiki.


----------



## chercheuse

Bonjour,
Pourrait-on dire "il a les yeux marron foncé" ou "il a les *yeux très foncés*"?


----------



## Bezoard

yeux marron foncé 
yeux très foncés


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Mais le qualificatif « très foncés » ne précise pas la couleur : ils peuvent être bleu très foncé, voire violets.


----------



## Nicomon

SherbyPaladin said:


> Au Québec, la plupart des gens disent "les yeux bruns". Rarement entend-on autre chose.


 Plus de quatre ans plus tard... je confirme.  
On dit _bruns_ s'ils sont relativement foncés (sinon, on précise _bruns foncés/noirs_) et _noisette_ s'ils sont plus pâles.
_
Yeux marron_ n'est vraiment pas commun chez-nous. Ce n'est sans doute pas au Québec que geostan a appris à dire _marron_.
Et les _cheveux châtains_ sont plus pâles que les _cheveux bruns_.


----------



## Oddmania

Apparemment, nous sommes les seuls francophones à parler de _yeux marron_. Belges, Suisses et Canadiens semblent lui préférer unanimement "bruns". C'est tout de même curieux ! Je me demande d'où nous vient cet usage.


----------



## OLN

Nous, qui ? 
Je suis francophone du Grand Est et comme les Belges et les Suisses, nous disons communément _yeux bruns_, avec semble-t-il un autre point commun, la prononciation [bʀœ̃].
Sur un vieux passeport à l'époque où cela se précisait encore, était écrit « Couleur des yeux : brun/vert ». On dit aussi des cheveux bruns (d'où un beau brun ténébreux, une grande brune, etc.), un manteau brun, des chaussures brunes, un ours brun, une bière brune.

Peut-être que [bʀɛ̃] est si dissonant qu'à défaut de savoir prononcer le doux [bʀœ̃] arrondi, on lui préfère _marron_ ?  En fait, _brun _vient du germanique.


----------



## Oddmania

Ça ne m'étonne pas du tout. Les Alsaciens et les Lorrains ont beaucoup de points communs avec les Belges pour ce qui est de la langue et du vocabulaire. Je suis moi-même né en Lorraine mais j'ai passé toute mon enfance dans le Sud (où la différence entre _brin _et _brun _est toujours bien présente), donc ce n'est probablement pas ça 

Par contre, mes parents, qui eux ont passé une majeure partie de leurs vies en Lorraine, ont un accent nettement différent du mien et ne cessent de me répéter que _verre _et _vert _(ou _serre _et _sert_) se prononcent différemment. Je n'ai jamais compris où était la différence (la voyelle, ou la qualité du R ?), mais apparement c'est une particularité lorraine et/ou belge. Néanmoins, je ne les ai jamais entendu utiliser le mot "brun" de cette manière. En parlant de poils et de cheveux (et, par convention, de bière), si bien sûr; mais jamais en parlant de banals objets ou vêtements, ou quoi que ce soit d'autre avec une texture lisse. Quand j'entends "chaussures brunes", je m'imagine automatiquement des chaussures en fourrure brune. En toute franchise, il ne me viendrait jamais à l'esprit d'utiliser le mot "brun" pour qualifier des baskets en plastique marron, par exemple. Pas plus que d'employer les mots "blond" ou "roux" pour parler d'une chemise beige ou orange.


OLN said:


> On dit aussi des cheveux bruns (d'où un beau brun ténébreux, une grande brune, etc.)


Notez que, pour moi (et je sais que beaucoup ne seront pas d'accord), un brun est un homme aux cheveux *noirs *(= la couleur des corbeaux), pas marron (= la couleur de la terre). Pour moi, des cheveux "marron", ce sont des cheveux châtains (la couleur de la châtaigne -- logique).


----------



## Nicomon

Oddmania said:


> Pour moi, des cheveux "marron", ce sont des cheveux châtains (la couleur de la châtaigne -- logique).


  C'est ce que je disais... pour moi les cheveux châtains sont moins foncés que les cheveux bruns.
Et les yeux noisette (qui ont souvent des éclats de vert) sont plus pâles que les yeux bruns ou bruns foncés (presque noirs).

En clair, je ne dis pas « marron » en parlant d'articles, chaussures, vêtements ou d'yeux de diverses nuances de brun.
Je dis café, chocolat, taupe... mais pas marron.  Pour moi « marron » correspond au fruit du marronnier plus qu'à une couleur.
C'est grave, docteur ?  

Je prononce en effet [bʀœ̃].  Parce que [bʀɛ̃], c'est br*i*n, pas br*u*n.  

Et dans le même ordre d'idées - enfin je crois - on a « la brunante » : 





> _Région._ (Canada). _À la brunante._ Au crépuscule. Synon. _à la brune_*.


----------



## Bezoard

Nicomon said:


> C'est ce que je disais... pour moi les cheveux châtains sont moins foncés que les cheveux bruns.


Pour le Parisien que je suis, également. Et il ne me viendrait pas à  l'idée de parler de cheveux marron.


Nicomon said:


> Et les yeux noisette (qui ont souvent des éclats de vert) sont plus pâles que les yeux bruns ou bruns foncés (presque noirs).


Je n'avais jamais entendu parler d'yeux noisette dans mon enfance, mais d'yeux marron-vert. J'ai l'impression que la couleur "noisette" s'est popularisée  dans les années 80 avec l'explosion des radios libres et des descriptions flatteuses dans les annonces de rencontre.


----------



## danielc

Oddmania said:


> Notez que, pour moi (et je sais que beaucoup ne seront pas d'accord), un brun est un homme aux cheveux *noirs *(= la couleur des corbeaux), pas marron (= la couleur de la terre). Pour moi, des cheveux "marron", ce sont des cheveux châtains (la couleur de la châtaigne -- logique).



Les corbeaux sont noirs. Les cheveux bruns, ou même brun foncé, ne sont pas noirs. Les Asiatiques ou les Arabes ou les Africains ont d'habitude des cheveux noirs. Ce n'est pas pareil à brun ou brun foncé. Nicomon a bien décrit brun foncé là-haut, c-à-d "presque noir". Lors de deux visites à Paris je me suis fait coupé mes cheveux brun foncé,une fois chez un coiffeur maghrébin, et l'autre chez un Africain noir. Ils faisaient la distinction entre la couleur de mes cheveux et la leur.

On indique ce que l'on veut dans un passeport canadien pour la couleur naturelle des yeux. Les Parisiens du Plateau-Mont-Royal préfèrent probablement _marron_, mais leurs voisins canadiens-français disent et écrivent _brun_.


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> mais leurs voisins canadiens-français disent et écrivent _brun_


 Moi, j'écrirais _bruns _au pluriel.  J'ai deux yeux.


----------



## Oddmania

danielc said:


> Les corbeaux sont noirs. Les cheveux bruns, ou même brun foncé, ne sont pas noirs. Les Asiatiques ou les Arabes ou les Africains ont d'habitude des cheveux noirs. Ce n'est pas pareil à brun ou brun foncé. Nicomon a bien décrit brun foncé là-haut, c-à-d "presque noir". Lors de deux visites à Paris je me suis fait coupé mes cheveux brun foncé,une fois chez un coiffeur maghrébin, et l'autre chez un Africain noir. Ils faisaient la distinction entre la couleur de mes cheveux et la leur.


Je parlais de la _personne_. Un brun. Comment qualifieriez-vous un Asiatique ou toute autre personne avec des cheveux noirs ? Un Noir ?  Pour moi, c'est bien un brun. En ce qui concerne les cheveux, si j'étais de la police scientifique et que je tenais deux mèches de cheveux de couleur différente dans les mains, je ferais probablement la différence : une mèche _noire _et une mèche _châtain_ (que ce soit clair ou très foncé). Par contre, si je n'avais qu'une seule mèche de cheveux noirs dans la main, je pourrais très bien dire "une mèche brune".

J'ai d'ailleurs trouvé ceci sur Wikipédia :


> Dans le domaine de la coiffure et de la cosmétique, on utilise le terme « châtain » pour désigner les différentes nuances du brun, du « châtain clair » au « châtain foncé », tandis que le mot « brun » désigne des cheveux plutôt noirs.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oddmania said:


> Je parlais de la _personne_. Un brun. Comment qualifieriez-vous un Asiatique ou toute autre personne avec des cheveux noirs ? Un Noir ?  Pour moi, c'est bien un brun.


 Je ne dirais jamais _un brun_ dans ce cas puisque la couleur des cheveux n'est pas le brun, mais le noir ; je dirais _un _*noiraud* ou plus probablement _une personne *aux cheveux noirs*_. Pour moi, _un brun_ est une personne aux cheveux bruns ou châtain, encore que je n'emploierais personnellement pas spontanément cette désignation, contrairement à _une brune_.

Quant à l'article de Wikipédia, nous savons tous que nous ne pouvons nous y fier pour déterminer ce genre de choses. Il suffit en effet seulement que la personne qui a rédigé ces mots partage ton avis sur la définition de _brun_… Je suis en revanche d'accord pour dire que d'une manière générale, lorsqu'il est question de cheveux, _brun_ désigne un brun plus foncé que _châtain_.


----------



## Bezoard

*Noiraud* me paraît peu employé comme substantif. Il y a bien *moricaud*, mais c'est, d'après Larousse, un terme injurieux et raciste.


----------



## Maître Capello

Outre la question de la connotation, _moricaud_ n'est pas du tout approprié dans ce cas étant donné que ce terme indique un teint basané et non une chevelure noire…


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de réelle différence :
noiraud : Qui a les cheveux noirs ou le teint d'un brun accusé.
moricaud : Personne au teint très brun, basané. Synon. _basané, noiraud.  Péj. Homme ou femme de couleur. Synon. mulâtre, nègre, noir.
_
En tout cas, à la question posée plus haut « Comment qualifieriez-vous un Asiatique ou toute autre personne avec des cheveux noirs ? », et je suppose que le questionneur visait les Chinois plus que les Indiens, je vois mal qu'on puisse répondre par "noiraud" sans prêter à confusion.
Tous les Chinois sont bruns, sans exception.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si _noiraud_ peut certes prêter à confusion dans ce contexte-là, il reste possible, tandis que _moricaud_ est exclu. Contrairement à ce que prétend le TLF, ce ne sont certainement pas des synonymes !


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> je dirais _un _*noiraud* ou plus probablement _une personne *aux cheveux noirs*_.
> .....
> Si _noiraud_ peut certes prêter à confusion dans ce contexte-là, il reste possible, tandis que _moricaud_ est exclu [....]  étant donné que ce terme indique un teint basané et non une chevelure noire…


Comme Bezoard, je ne vois pas une réelle différence entres les deux termes.

Pour moi, _noiraud _*et*_ moricaud _évoquent un_ teint basané et non une chevelure noire _et sont donc à exclure.
Seul le  terme _"personne *aux cheveux noirs*" _me semble approprié.


----------



## Maître Capello

La plupart des dictionnaires indiquent pourtant bien les deux sens (c'est moi qui souligne) :

TLFi :


> Qui a les cheveux noirs ou le teint d'un brun accusé.



Larousse :


> Qui a les cheveux très noirs ou le teint très brun.


----------



## JClaudeK

On dirait qu'il y a eu un glissement de sens:

Le Petit Robert dit
noiraud "Qui est très foncé de peau, de poil => _moricaud" _


----------



## Oddmania

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne dirais jamais _un brun_ dans ce cas puisque la couleur des cheveux n'est pas le brun, mais le noir.


Je ne pensais pas que la différence entre mon parler et celui du reste de la francophonie était aussi grande. Je n'aurais jamais cru étonner qui que ce soit en utilisant le mot "brune" pour qualifier une femme avec des cheveux comme ceux-là :





​C'est d'ailleurs OLN qui a parlé de "beau brun ténébreux". Moi, ça m'évoque tout de suite un homme aux cheveux (et à la barbe) noirs, mais l'ajout de l'adjectif "ténébreux" n'y est probablement pas pour rien. J'avais déjà lu le mot "noiraud" chez Hugo ou Maupassant, mais je ne me rappelle pas l'avoir jamais entendu à l'oral. Ça m'évoque plutôt un terme raciste pour un Noir (en témoignent toutes les images de "blackface" qu'on nous renvoit lorsqu'on cherche "noiraud" dans Google Images). Même chose avec "moricaud", pour un Marocain. Je préfère encore parler de "brun(e)s".


----------



## Nicomon

Sur la photo, je vois en effet une belle brune.
Une belle noire/noiraude pourrait prêter à confusion, sans la photo.  J'imaginerais une belle femme comme elle.
Par ailleurs, quand il n'est pas question de la couleur de la peau, « noiraud » me fait penser à un animal.

Voici un joli noiraud. 






Cela dit, comme je ne connais pas d'Asiatiques aux cheveux blonds ou châtains (naturels), j'imagine tout de suite une personne aux cheveux noirs.
Je ne serais pas portée à dire « un beau brun », en parlant de lui, par exemple.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Sur la photo, je vois en effet une belle brune.


Je vois une brune teinte en noir pour ma part…  Mais plus sérieusement, si c'est là sa couleur naturelle, je ne crois pas que je la qualifierais de brune. C'est une fille aux cheveux noirs / de jais.



> Je ne serais pas portée à dire « un beau brun », en parlant de lui, par exemple.


C'est sûr que sur une photo en noir et blanc, c'est moins évident, d'autant plus qu'il a maintenant les cheveux poivre et sel !


----------



## Nicomon

Je voulais dire « brune » comme substantif unique.   Par opposition à « noire / noiraude » que j'associe plutôt au teint. 
Je ne suis pas sûre non plus que ce noir jais soit naturel.

T'auras compris que j'ai choisi exprès une photo moins récente.
En 2017, Nagano (plus poivre que sel) serait un assez bon candidat pour ce fil à mon avis.


----------

